# Albino/Hypo Banded Intermedius Tad?



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I was feeding Tads and noticed this little guy looked a bit odd. I have morphed my fair share of froglets and have never seen any like this.. Ill be honest, there have been times in the past where I have had "lighter" colored tads and I have gotten excited only to have them morph normally so maybe I am jumping the gun! Any thoughts?



















Here is another banded tad that is close in size from the same group for reference.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting. He's like a phantom tad. Keep us updated with pics, please.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never seen one that light Chris. Good luck!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogface said:


> Interesting. He's like a phantom tad. Keep us updated with pics, please.


I shall call him "Phantom"  I will keep you updated for sure... I am borrowing my buddy's macro lense so I am hoping I wont get the call that he wants it back til this one morphs out!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I've never seen one that light Chris. Good luck!


Thanks Doug! The only "problem" is, if he morphs out special it adds yet another viv to my ZOO because you know ill have to keep him! ha


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

In an effort to help my fellow frogger I can make space here for him so you don't have to.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Beat me to it Bill, I was going to say I could home him while he built a nice viv and then when he was ready for me to ship him...well you know how iffy Colorado's weather can be.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

I knew there was I good reason for dropping off my spare flavovittatus with you.... You can even come over and look at 'phantom' whenever you want


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Chris what are your Banded's preferred laying spots, film can, glass, leaves etc?
other please feel free to throw your spots in as well.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

billschwinn said:


> In an effort to help my fellow frogger I can make space here for him so you don't have to.


Good man Bill, good man! 



Pumilo said:


> Beat me to it Bill, I was going to say I could home him while he built a nice viv and then when he was ready for me to ship him...well you know how iffy Colorado's weather can be.


Or let me guess, fed Ex conveniently lost the package right? 



wasatchtrops said:


> I knew there was I good reason for dropping off my spare flavovittatus with you.... You can even come over and look at 'phantom' whenever you want


Gabe, I should have known you had ulterior motives when you brought those guys over! Haha 



markpulawski said:


> Chris what are your Banded's preferred laying spots, film can, glass, leaves etc?
> other please feel free to throw your spots in as well.


Hey Mark, my group lays in black film cans that are almost horizontal. They avoid the white film cans all together and seem to have no preference as to what height the cans are stuck to the glass.

Chris


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

I have only found one clutch from mine and it was in a black film canister. Yet i have found several tads and caught the male just this morning trasporting. So to answer your question mines favorite place is wherever i cant find them.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of "Phantom" as of this morning..


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

cool looking tad Chris, i need to swing by and come check him out... and maybe peak at some other frogs and put my name on a list


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

motydesign said:


> cool looking tad Chris, i need to swing by and come check him out... and maybe peak at some other frogs and put my name on a list


Hey Brian, you are welcome to come by any time! I need to come check out your collection as well! Its gonna be a bit nuts this week but lets plan on next!


Here is an updated shot as of a minute ago, he's getting big and still staying white!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

The nerves in its spine/brain look crazy! I hope it lives.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Arpeggio said:


> The nerves in its spine/brain look crazy! I hope it lives.


Me too! 

Here is some shots from today, on the belly shot you can see its legs starting to develop!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

We have toes! Phantom now has pretty good sized back legs and if you look close you can see his front legs have now developed toes too! His eyes are starting to rise and he's looking a bit more like a froglet!


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

That last picture is fantastic! I love the contrast of his black mouthparts.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing picture!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Keep the updates coming! Extreamly awesome.. Can't wait to see him as a froglet!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that is freaking sweet!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Phantom, huh? I suppose as long as you don't start singing opera!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Awesome! stoked to see how he does.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

That sucker is gorgeous! I'll be interested to see how he turns out...


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

wow, he's really, really cool!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

that is so cool ! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for sure !


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I will keep the updates coming, but after speaking with a couple other froggers who have run into albino tads, I am a bit pessimistic about him morphing out completely. Apparently its fairly common for them to develop to the point of metamorphosis, and then die just before coming out of the water. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed with this guy but i'm already prepping myself for the sad day when I have to say goodbye.. Phantom and I have been through a lot and its just really sad that his fate may already be written. Ever since he was little I could tell there was something special about him, it seems all to often the good die too damn young.. (slowly shakes head with hand over face)


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> Chris what are your Banded's preferred laying spots, film can, glass, leaves etc?
> other please feel free to throw your spots in as well.



Mark I stand corrected. I guess it doesn't mater if your black or white! haha First clutch in a white film can!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Phantom, huh? I suppose as long as you don't start singing opera!


Doug, opera is a dying form of art. Don't Judge... hah


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Any updates? We just started getting albino tads from our bandeds also. Our first is a little younger than your Phantom, and we just found our second albino. I think we must have bothe received our breeders from the same source.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

InnoEcto said:


> Any updates? We just started getting albino tads from our bandeds also. Our first is a little younger than your Phantom, and we just found our second albino. I think we must have bothe received our breeders from the same source.


Hey guys, The little guy passed away last week. He appeared to have a buoyancy problem that got progressively worse as he developed all the way to the point where he could no longer go down and eat. I tried lowering the volume of water but it didn't help. I have another tad from the same group that is completely clear but has pigment in his eyes unlike "phantom" so I think this one can actually see. I am thinking "phantom" was completely blind so even if he would have made it to metamorphosis, hunting would have been impossible. I picked up my breeders from a buddy in Northern California, you?

Chris


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

That sucks hopefully you have better luck with some of the others. Good Luck

-Marty


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know in goldfish that if they are having problems like that you should feed them peas....maybe try that....sometimes you have to force them though


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear it.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

We're sorry to hear about him. We're waiting for our older one to share Phantom's fate. Our older tad is having the same problem. It seems that he is not eating much, and his intestines are filled with gas. This is causing him to float belly up. We tried shallow water also, with no luck. He has good days and bad days. We don't expect him to make it. It is kind of strange, that they both had the same problem. It must be linked to the albinism, somehow. I guess we'll both be watching our younger tads, with crossed fingers. 
We got the parents of these guys from a breeder in Wyoming. 
Anyway, here are our two. You can see the older one has little food in his gut, and lots of gas instead.
We hope to hear about your new guy's progress.
We'll keep you updated on ours too.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sad to hear about the tad.....He was very cool looking.....

Chris what line is your Banded intermedius? I have a pair that I am waiting to get going and interested if yours is from the same line and these albino tads might be something to watch out for....Mine are Phil Tan line....


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are any of you trying the blanched peas?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

bratyboy2 said:


> I know in goldfish that if they are having problems like that you should feed them peas....maybe try that....sometimes you have to force them though


Hmm, never heard of it.. Not sure if the Tad would be interested in peas but I may give it a whirl next time around! Anything is worth a shot, although I am not sure how you would force feed a Tadpole.. lol



InnoEcto said:


> We're sorry to hear about him. We're waiting for our older one to share Phantom's fate. Our older tad is having the same problem. It seems that he is not eating much, and his intestines are filled with gas. This is causing him to float belly up. We tried shallow water also, with no luck. He has good days and bad days. We don't expect him to make it. It is kind of strange, that they both had the same problem. It must be linked to the albinism, somehow. I guess we'll both be watching our younger tads, with crossed fingers.
> We got the parents of these guys from a breeder in Wyoming.
> Anyway, here are our two. You can see the older one has little food in his gut, and lots of gas instead.
> We hope to hear about your new guy's progress.
> We'll keep you updated on ours too.


Awesome shots guys, thanks for sharing! Feel free to keep us updated here on their progress! I'll snap some pictures of my new one but he is far smaller than the two you pictured. On a happy note, I've got four healthy and normal looking froglets bouncing around from my group!



Azurel said:


> Sad to hear about the tad.....He was very cool looking.....
> 
> Chris what line is your Banded intermedius? I have a pair that I am waiting to get going and interested if yours is from the same line and these albino tads might be something to watch out for....Mine are Phil Tan line....


Mine are also Phil Tan line. Good luck with your pair, they are awesome frogs and seem to breed pretty readily!

Chris


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

We're trying to offer the blanched peas. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've also read that you can try not feeding for a few days and give large water changes to deal with the gas/floating problem. I guess the theory behind it is that not feeding them prevents further gas formation, and the clean water makes it easier to relieve the pressure. I've tried it with a couple tads I caught floating early on and they eventually healed and did fine, not sure if it was from that technique or something else.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I too have had luck with a benedicta tad that was floating by changing the water and keeping it clean. It would always float, but it was eating, as there was always poop in his cup. After keeping the water cleaner, he is back on the bottom.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bratyboy2 said:


> Are any of you trying the blanched peas?


Blanched peas are of the age of blanched lettuce, a relatively long time ago... and ignores the fact that most of the dendrobatid tadpoles are classified as carnivorous omnivores (obligate egg feeders are carnivorous)... and as such aren't really an ideal food source for the tadpoles. American bulfrogs maybe.. dendrobatids not so much... 

Ed


----------



## bratyboy2 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well it was worth a suggestion...never know if they clean some algae in the water...


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Just a quick update;
Our bigger one finally died. He could not kick his bout with bouyancy. Our smaller one is still doing fine, no floating, and is now larger than the first one was when it started having problems. We also just hatched another amelanistic. The difference in appearance is more obvious than I would have thought, right out of the egg. It helps having a normal tad from the same clutch to compare side by side.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

InnoEcto said:


> Just a quick update;
> Our bigger one finally died. He could not kick his bout with bouyancy. Our smaller one is still doing fine, no floating, and is now larger than the first one was when it started having problems. We also just hatched another amelanistic. The difference in appearance is more obvious than I would have thought, right out of the egg. It helps having a normal tad from the same clutch to compare side by side.


We get an amelanistic green sirensis from time to time. Actually, probably either Leucistic or hypomelanistic. We can tell from the start. Easily within the first week. The tads are much paler than a normal tad.


----------

